# Goblin Shaman - Character study



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 18, 2010)

from larger scene I'm building 

[sblock="Goblin Shaman character study"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 19, 2010)

:O Whoa... You've really improved since I last saw your character art... That is simply amazing.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 19, 2010)

Blackrat,
cheers! 

well much of the time my scenes have a style I like..hm, hard to explain, not "realism" so they don't always look so clear/clean like this, hence one reason to do a "studio render"


----------



## mgbeach (May 2, 2010)

This is killer! I particularly like the Goblin version of the "shocker"!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 8, 2010)

mgbeach said:


> This is killer! I particularly like the Goblin version of the "shocker"!




*bows* 
hehe, naughty!


----------

